# Winter tyres in Germany



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thinking of going to cologne in early Dec. for the xmas markets, and wondered if I am supposed to have winter tyres, anyone know?

Olley


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I lived in Germany for many years in the 80s and 90s and we put snow tyres on our cars around Oct/Nov, leaving them on until Mar/Apr. At times, even the autobahns become treacherous and snow tyres are advised ... or stay at home. For a once off trip to Cologne, though - if you stay on the main routes, then you should be OK. One thing to remember is that German road regulations and insurance companies assume that you are partly to blame if you don't have snow tyres on in winter and are involved in an accident.

Colin


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

hi olley, we didnt change the tyres last year when we went but we do have snow chains onboard just in case. igot this off the aa website it might help you
( All motorists have the obligation to adapt their vehicles to winter weather conditions. This includes but is not limited to winter tyres and anti-freeze fluid for the washer system. Extreme weather may additionally require snow chains.
The law does not specify which type of tyre is 'appropriate' the general opinion is that any type of tyre except summer tyres is appropriate, including all-year tyres.
Winter tyres must bear the mark M&S or display the snowflake on the side wall.
Motorists, whose car is equipped with summer tyres while there is snow and ice, may not take the car on the road. Motorists in violation face fines of €20. If they actually obstruct traffic, the fine is €40. )


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys, got snow chains but hope I never have to use them, as it looks like a lie on your back job.

Is their likely to be snow that time of the year? 

Olley


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

never got any when we were there but you never know :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley;

As far as I'm aware there is no legal requirement to fit winter tyres in Germany and it certainly wouldn't be worth the expense for a one off trip. I would say snow would be unlikely in that region but take your chains as a belt and braces measure.

There is however a general rule that you should have taken appropriate steps and have the appropriate equipment fitted to drive in winter conditions.
So, if it does snow when you visit, then wosrt case scenario for you would be to park up and wait until the roads have been cleared, or use your chains in the unlikely event of getting stuck.

...Or, do as Don Madge advises - use your curtains. 
ie, stop and draw them until the snow passes :lol: 

Pete


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete, I thought I had read somewhere you had to have them fitted, glad that's not the case, your right for a one off trip it wouldn't be worth it.

Parking up, sounds good to me, glass of vino and a good book, stay for days, but with two elder daughters and a grandson on board it doesn't bear thinking about.  

Olley


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

if the roads are covered with snow, and you are caught driving without winter tyres, then you will be fined. However, in Cologne it is rather unlikely to see just a single snow flake over the whole winter, so you should be fine. It is, after all, an area with rather mild climate.

And should it really happen, then follow Pete's advice and park up.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ollie if you are UK reg van then you do not need winter tyres. The law is if you are legal in you own country then you are legally ok. 
Waz


----------

